# Unregister



## whiteTail (Jun 4, 2007)

I want to be able to unregister from this fourm

I just want to unregister because i originally registered at work under a
name i used for work purposes (WhiteTail). I am now leaving my current
workplace and didnt really want to leave an account open with personal
details about myself that I wouldnt use. I will most likely start up
another account with an nickname that is more relevant to me at home.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2007)

Have you tried PMing one of the moderators of the forum?  They'll be able to help you out the best.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 9, 2007)

You can not unregister but your account has now been set so that you will not longer get any emails from us on that membership account.


----------

